# Atlanta, GA - Chester #A397680 WM



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

CHESTER - ID#A397680

I am currently available for adoption.
If you are interested in taking me home, please visit the shelter today!

My name is CHESTER. 

I am a male, white German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 3 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Feb 11, 2009.

This information is 9 hours old. 
For more information about this animal, call:
Fulton County Animal Services at (404) 794-0358








[/img]


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very handsome!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

And very thin, this guy needs some love.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

This boy is beautiful-needs help now obviously


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump!! What a beauty!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bump for this skinny boy.


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

Bump little man


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

860 Marietta Boulevard
Atlanta, GA 30318
(404) 794-0358
http://www.fultonanimalservices.com
To Adopt From Us:
[email protected]
To Volunteer With Us:
[email protected]
Rescue Group Contact Us At:
[email protected]


----------



## kaelinfamily (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anyone have any more information about Chester? 

Also, there is another White German Shepherd male listed at the same shelter with no photo.
397783 - ID#A397783
My name is 397783.
I am a male, white German Shepherd Dog.
The shelter thinks I am about 5 years old.
I have been at the shelter since Feb 14, 2009.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Pls start a separate thread for multiple GSDs at same shelter; otherwise it gets too confusing. SOmetimes it's good to wait for a pic; alot of shelters will label a GSD and they turn out to be mixes (unless of course you know a shelter is very good at IDing a GSD).


----------

